# Vaccine registration



## Shelby219 (15 Apr 2021)

My PPS number is linked to my business address as opposed to my residential address, will this cause confusion on registering for the vaccine on the HSE Portal, and which Eir code do I put in, my residential address is registered with the GP????


----------



## odyssey06 (15 Apr 2021)

Use your eircode residential address... likely any comms will go there.

Cant imagine a reason why the address on your PPS number would come into it... otherwise they wouldnt be asking for eircode.


----------

